# Grazing the Net



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The last two days on Grazing the Net has some interesting short blurb topics...

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/grazing_the_net/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I began reading the short stories and stayed there a long while. Kind of keeps a person well rounded I reckon.


----------

